# 2007 Wnba Draft



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

<B><FONT SIZE="3">2007 WNBA DRAFT, ROUND 1</FONT></B><TABLE WIDTH="350" BORDER="1" CELLSPACING="0" CELLPADDING="2" BORDERCOLOR="DCDCDC"><TR BGCOLOR="F01112"><TD WIDTH="25"><B><FONT COLOR="#FFFFFF">PICK</FONT></B></TD><TD><B><FONT COLOR="#FFFFFF">TEAM</FONT></B></TD><TD WIDTH="55" BGCOLOR="F01112"><B><FONT COLOR="#FFFFFF">RECORD</FONT></B></TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD WIDTH="25"><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>1</B></DIV></TD><TD>Phoenix Mercury </TD><TD WIDTH="55">18-16</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>2</B></DIV></TD><TD>San Antonio Silver Stars </TD><TD>12-21</TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>3</B></DIV></TD><TD>Chicago Sky </TD><TD>5-29</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>4</B></DIV></TD><TD>Minnesota Lynx </TD><TD>10-24</TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>5</B></DIV></TD><TD>New York Liberty </TD><TD>11-23</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>6</B></DIV></TD><TD>Washington Mystics </TD><TD>18-16</TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>7</B></DIV></TD><TD>Seattle Storm </TD><TD>18-16</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>8</B></DIV></TD><TD>Houston Comets </TD><TD>18-16</TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>9</B></DIV></TD><TD>Indiana Fever </TD><TD>21-13</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>10</B></DIV></TD>

<TD>Chicago Sky </TD>
<TD>5-29</TD>
</TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>11</B></DIV></TD><TD>Detroit Shock </TD><TD>23-11</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>12</B></DIV></TD><TD>Connecticut Sun</TD><TD>26-8</TD></TR><TR BGCOLOR="EAEBED"><TD><DIV ALIGN="CENTER"><B>13</B></DIV></TD><TD BGCOLOR="EAEBED">Connecticut Sun</TD><TD>26-8</TD></TR></TABLE>




> *Who Goes First?*
> By Matt Wurst, WNBA.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tennessee beats Rutgers...Candace Parker--will you stay or go?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#1 Phoenix selects Linsdey Harding


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> Tennessee beats Rutgers...Candace Parker--will you stay or go?


Not a huge window of time for her to figure it out lol. If she knew she was going would she have even made it to the draft?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#2 SA Silver Stars select Jessica Davenport


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#3 Chicago Sky selects Armintie Price


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#4 Minnesota Lynx selects Noelle Quinn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#5 New York Liberty selects Tiffany Jackson


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#6 Washington Mystics selects Bernice Mosby
#7 Seattle Storm selects Katie Gearlds 

Lindsey Harding traded to Minnesota for Tangela Smith
Becky Hammon gets traded to SA Silver Stars for Jessica Davenport


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#8 Houston Comets selects Ashley Shields
#9 Indiana Fever selects Allison Bales
#10 Chicago Sky selects Carla Thomas


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#11 Detroit Shock selects Ivory Latta


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#12 Indiana Fever selects Kamesha Hairston


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

#13 Connecticut Sun selects Sandrine Gruda


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

FULL DRAFT BOARD


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats to Jenna Rubino. Local girl who went to DePaul and now is able to play for the local pro team. Awesome


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Stupid Liberty. Why the hell do you NOT take Ivory Latta TWICE. She's the new Spoon in that offense.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Davenport is a monster, trading her is mistake, IMO.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

D-Port is a monster, sure but Tiffany Jackson over Ivory Latta? I don't get that one bit.


----------

